# new guy with a first post :P



## nozmox13 (Mar 19, 2012)

Duncan said:


> If you use good driving techniques your additional advantage from re-gen evaporatesor at best drops down to 2% or soIt's when you drive badly - that you can get good results from re-genOverall it takes a lot of technology and work to create a hybrid that is better than a simple IC engined car


I'd like to know how you came up with that idea, because everything in my experience of driving tells me that smoother and more gentle is better and when you are being gentle you coast more so how would that reduce the performance of the regenerative braking rather than increase it?


----------

